# TVTropes for Real People



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 30, 2013)

*TVTropes*

aka "The Site of Lost Souls".

Let's be honest here, the site's an _*extremely*_ mixed bag of sensible people and complete and utter retards ( ). But I will have to admit that for a time-waster, it fits the bill quite nicely (this is from first-hand experience).

So I ask you, what's your opinion on the site? Or has this topic been talked about already and I'm just wasting my time?


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

My opinion...while there be a good amount of sensible, and godbear fearin spergs who actually have a sane interest in whatever fiction they write about, there also be a seething army of brony/social justice warriors/crybabies/tard-ragers/briefs-crappers obsessed with wanking about their favourite fanfics/writing textwalls about all the things that are so very offensive to their very existance, whom the mods can barely keep in check. Overall however I think the site has improved from how it used to be as there seem to be less and less man/womanbaby outbreaks


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

Meh, I'm not entirely sure about the community. TVTropes itself is OK to me.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

I just like to read and edit the pages. I don't follow the forums or anything.


----------



## SlowInTheMinds (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

I occasionally read it when I recognize a plot element and I want to be certain (ending up in ~12 tvtropes tabs), but I don't frequent it's community


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> I just like to read and edit the pages. I don't follow the forums or anything.



Same here, though I _used_ to follow the forums at one point.


----------



## QI 541 (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

It's Sperg Heaven.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

There's two types of people on TV Tropes. Autistic manchildren, and people who go to the site to laugh at them.


----------



## Niachu (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

TVTropes is a drug of choice. I have an account there, but it's just to toggle spoilers on and off.


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Niachu said:
			
		

> TVTropes is a drug of choice. I have an account there, but it's just to toggle spoilers on and off.



I just left click and scroll my mouse over the spoilers   

Regarding TV Tropes, the site is very good, the community is bad.


----------



## ChaosAkita (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

Nah a lot of the pages are a cesspool too. It's a fun read if you can sift through a lot of the junk (and there is A LOT), but it's still pretty banal.


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				ChaosAkita said:
			
		

> Nah a lot of the pages are a cesspool too. It's a fun read if you can sift through a lot of the junk (and there is A LOT), but it's still pretty banal.


I was going to say something much more harsh about the site itself, but I guess this will do.


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

The pages are okay. I mainly like to read about various tropes like the Eldritch Abomination or the Alien Geometries. It annoyed me when they had this change of policy which meant that anything controversial would be deleted. This led to some fucktard deleting the Euroshlock page and giving the reason as "Don't need it". WTF? You're dismissing a whole goddamn GENRE right there! I don't care if it's ultra-violent/sexual, it's still a significant genre of fiction/cinema.

I've browsed on the forums before but I didn't really notice anything especially spergy. Can people give examples/evidence?


----------



## The Hunter (Oct 30, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> The pages are okay. I mainly like to read about various tropes like the Eldritch Abomination or the Alien Geometries. It annoyed me when they had this change of policy which meant that anything controversial would be deleted. This led to some fucktard deleting the Euroshlock page and giving the reason as "Don't need it". WTF? You're dismissing a whole goddamn GENRE right there! I don't care if it's ultra-violent/sexual, it's still a significant genre of fiction/cinema.
> 
> I've browsed on the forums before but I didn't really notice anything especially spergy. Can people give examples/evidence?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEJQqUN ... 08173B69BB


----------



## Dark Mirror Hole (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

ah yes, Troper Tales... I totally forgot about that! But that was deleted ages ago. What about the forumers?


----------



## TastyWoodenBadge (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> ah yes, Troper Tales... I totally forgot about that! But that was deleted ages ago. What about the forumers?



Getting rid of Troper Tales was for the best.


----------



## Mourning Dove (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Dark Mirror Hole said:
			
		

> ah yes, Troper Tales... I totally forgot about that! But that was deleted ages ago. What about the forumers?



Oh yeah, I remember Troper Tales! While they still existed I wrote some pretty embarrassing ones...


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Mourning Dove said:
			
		

> Dark Mirror Hole said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As did I, as did I.


----------



## John Titor (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				TastyWB 2.0 said:
			
		

> Niachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This. I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy the Fridge Logic pages.

Although, I kind of wish they kept Nightmare Fuel/Real Life what with Halloween nearby and all.


----------



## Watcher (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

There's a lot of good moments described on TVTropes. It's a site I love to view when I have some time to kill.


----------



## José Mourinho (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

This should be moved to the Lolcow General.

Anyway.........

[youtube]9woxhlCqsFU[/youtube]

(I'm thinking: If I make an article dedicated to my imaginary webcomic, should it be accepted there?)


----------



## c-no (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

I like TVTropes, surfing through articles and killing time in doing so. The community from what I heard is a different story but I don't really care since I'm only there for the articles, especially the "So Bad, it's Horrible" page. I did hate how they took down one from the darth wiki called "War and Crimes against Humanity." I found it interesting to read the various atrocities humanity had done to itself.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				c-no said:
			
		

> I like TVTropes, surfing through articles and killing time in doing so. The community from what I heard is a different story but I don't really care since I'm only there for the articles, *especially the "So Bad, it's Horrible" page*.



it was much better when it was also taking the piss out of fan fics and crappy internet personalities.


----------



## Trombonista (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

I used to love TVTropes. Now I don't love it as much.


----------



## Judge Holden (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



butbutbut THAT HURT PEOPLES FEELZ!!!! 

the fucking feelings brigade fucks up everything it touches on the internet. only the obscure and esoteric or places dedicated to mocking such sanctimonious bullshit can escape it's corruption


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Judge Holden said:
			
		

> the fucking feelings brigade fucks up everything it touches on the internet. only the obscure and esoteric or places dedicated to mocking such sanctimonious bullshit can escape it's corruption


But you know that one day, when you least suspect it, that "brigade" would get a hold of those at some point. _"Because bullying's wrong and stuff, m'kay?"_


----------



## JarlaxleBaenre (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*

I believe Chit was a troper. Their grimdark/fridge logic page for Pokemon's good for a laugh.


----------



## c-no (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, too bad they thought most of the fan fics were the trolling kind though I'm sure that most of them were more of the non-trolling variety and just plain sick and twisted kind. As for internet personalities, they should of kept it, at least there are some Wayback Machine archives for those pages.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				c-no said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh trust me, I've seen tons of disgusting fics before.

As for the latter, yeah, I guess. But wasn't the "So Bad, It's Horrible" page supposed to document that sort of shit? Why the needed to take it down's a mystery to me. That and why Fast Eddie's still running the site.


----------



## c-no (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Oh trust me, I've seen tons of disgusting fics before.
> 
> As for the latter, yeah, I guess. But wasn't the "So Bad, It's Horrible" page supposed to document that sort of shit? Why the needed to take it down's a mystery to me. That and why Fast Eddie's still running the site.


I do feel like asking this: Is Fast Eddie ruining the site? I don't know much about the guy other than that he's an admin or something and that he might be the reason why some things got taken down or edited.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				c-no said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yep, he started the site and over time decided to fuck it up for the sake of Google ads.

Oh and the other two admins, Janitor and Gus? Those are him too.


----------



## c-no (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> c-no said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah so he decided to use the site for Google ads. That does mean he gets revenue right? And by cutting off some material from the site, he could try to keep the ads as well, correct?


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Nov 1, 2013)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				c-no said:
			
		

> Ah so he decided to use the site for Google ads. That does mean he gets revenue right? And by cutting off some material from the site, he could try to keep the ads as well, correct?



That's the short of it yes.


----------



## Connor Bible (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*

http://fqa.digibase.ca/index.php?topic=322.0
I was very intrigued by the posts in this board, given that I'm an avid Troper myself. I thought I should do something similar on this forum, so here ya go. These can be about people you love or hate. Politicians, lolcows, shuddercows, criminals, historical figures... no one is safe. I'll use a few as examples.

Joe Jackson- Father of Michael Jackson
* Abusive Parents: He physically and emotionally treated his sons like dogs, especially Michael, in pursuit of money.
* Greed: Seemingly his only _raison d'etre_.
* Jerkass: To the point of being a sociopath.
* Lack of Empathy: On receiving news of Michael's death, he briefly mentioned how successful his son was and then went on to pitch his own work _on camera_.
* Slimeball: Sleazy, manipulative, and utterly crass about it.
* Smug Snake: Comes off as rather haughty and arrogant.
* The Sociopath: Completely self-centered, manipulative, possesses a penchant for violence, parasitic lifestyle, failure to have meaningful long-term goals... Joe is a textbook example of a low-functioning sociopath.
* Stage Dad: Quite possibly the poster boy.

Alyssa Bustamante http://s1.ibtimes.com/sites/www.ibt...ublic/2012/01/11/215338-alyssa-bustamante.jpg
* Ax Crazy: But you probably guessed that looking at the picture in the link.
* Complete Monster: _She brutalized and buried a little girl for her own sadistic amusement._ If that doesn't qualify her as this trope, I don't know what does.
* For The Evulz: The reason she killed Elizabeth Olton? _Because she could._
* The Sociopath
* Teens Are Monsters

Adam Lanza, the Newtown shooter
* Abusive Parents: His mother may have been this.
* Autistic Equals Violent: Around the time of the shooting, a lot of idiots blamed what he did on the fact he had Asperger's.
* Complete Monster: Duh.
* Hidden Agenda Villain: Two years later, and we still don't know why he did it.
* The Sociopath: Apparently, he was obsessed with mass murderers.
* Teens Are Monsters

Adoptive parents at their worst
* Abusive Parents: They tend to range from the selfish/apathetic variety to the well-intentioned, but utterly fucked up variety.
* Affably Evil / Faux Affably Evil: Manage to be both.
* Blatant Lies
* Entitled Bastards/Bitches
* Freudian Excuse: Infertility can make you do some cruel things.
* The Fundamentalists: Often claim to be "called by God" to adopt.
* Hypocrites: Promise to be the best parents possible to your children one second, abusing them the next.
* Ineffectual Sympathetic Villains
* It's All About Us
* Jerkasses: At the worst.
* Karma Houdinis
* Knight Templars: Often convinced that they, and they alone, are the ones to raise your children.
* Manipulative Bastards/Bitches
* Moral Event Horizon: Preying on young pregnant women in the hopes of adopting their children.
* Narcissists: In a sense, some adoptive parents live vicariously through their kids.
* Slimeballs: Often crass in their efforts to get children.
* Small Names, Big Egos
* Smug Snakes
* Sugary Malice: Manipulate, intimidate, and abuse all while maintaining cheerful facades.
* Tough Love: Tend to rationalize their parenting styles this way.
* The Unfettered: Will do anything to get a child. Period.
* Unfortunate Implications: Taking newborns from young mothers? A-Okay. Adopting kids from orphanages or from the foster care system? Don't even think about it.
* Villains With Good Publicity: Rarely do you hear anything negative about them on the news.
* Well-Intentioned Extremists: Or at least they think they are.

Reinhard Heydrich, Himmler's deputy in the S.S.
* Complete Monster
* For The Evulz
* It's All About Me
* Kick The Dog
* Lack Of Empathy
* Manipulative Bastard
* Sadist
* The Sociopath
* The Unfettered

Nicolas Cage
* Chewing The Scenery
* Fountain Of Memes
* Large Ham / Ham And Cheese
* Narm / Narm Charm
* So Bad, He's Good


----------



## Watcher (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*

There's a reason why TVTropes usually disallows irl tropes for people. It gets into a bit of being mean to people.


----------



## Obnoxion (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*

Please, no.

I like TV Tropes & Idioms a lot, but when the tropes cross over into the real life, that's just asking for trouble. Remember the Troper Tales? It was a trainwreck of monumental proportions.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Obnoxion said:
			
		

> Remember the Troper Tales? It was a trainwreck of monumental proportions.


Speaking of which, there's a lot of pages on TVTropes that now redirect here. Like I know the naughty tentacles page redirected here after a LOT of really disturbing visual examples.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/A ... e5PCircuit



> So you are coming to TV Tropes to read about a very controversial work or you are vetting the page you created about that pornographic webcomic you once read. Suddenly, instead of the work page you were looking for you end up here.
> 
> What happened is that the page was cut due to the work being primarily porn or pandering to paedophiles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Springblossom (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Obnoxion said:
			
		

> Please, no.
> 
> I like TV Tropes & Idioms a lot, but when the tropes cross over into the real life, that's just asking for trouble. Remember the Troper Tales? It was a trainwreck of monumental proportions.



Oh god. I remember that.

I like TV Tropes, but I can't stand the community. It's a Wretched Hive of spergs, autists, and bronies.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Springblossom said:
			
		

> I like TV Tropes, but I can't stand the community. It's a Wretched Hive of spergs, autists, and bronies.


On the article I linked above they stress the amount of pedophile related content they had prior to imposing a lot of restrictions on what gets posted.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 6, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Springblossom said:
			
		

> Obnoxion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh god I agree. I mean that MLP topic they have is over _*10,000*_ fucking pages. Mind you since I haven't read that topic, I can't say for sure if it's super duper horrible. But I _can_ imagine how bad it probably is.

Also, I'm kinda guilty of doing the exact same thing (there's their "Dethroning Moment of Suck" section, that's a good place to start).


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 6, 2014)

Just searched some of the TV Tropes pages shown in the "This Troper: There Is No Such Thing As Notability" video, and some are still in the site. Enjoy.

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/L ... ugmanGames
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/W ... andphysics
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/W ... ypeTrainer
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/W ... .Femmegasm
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/W ... Spiderwebs
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/W ... ambledEggs


----------



## caffeinated_wench (Feb 6, 2014)

I often go to TvTropes to waste time and gain a better understanding of how a certain storytelling device would be used in a work, how others used it, etc., for my writing.

I'm a bit disgruntled with the choices of the administration, however. I know they pulled down the Rose Potter page for some reason (I'm guessing the sex???). They seem to have removed a lot of the more mature pages... And some of the other removals were completely unnecessary, as were a lot of the name changes. Why did they remove Hot Dad but keep Hot Mom, for instance. Maybe I'm just being anal about this, but a lot of the changes have been stupid and now several links have nowhere to go. That means going into every single page and changing them one by one. It's a lot more work than it should be.

And I am a little annoyed with how some tropes are wrongly attributed... looking at you, DAO character pages... looking right at you. those "ages" weren't the actual thing... they were just notes for the VAs to get the voices right, not the actual ages of the characters... /fansperg

Ahem. That's pretty minor really and I get rather annoyed by that type of thing personally...

I don't hang out much on the forums. Well, at all really. I've gotten a look at what goes on in there... I do not want to be a part of that, kthx.


....k, done sperging now.
I'm not GRRRR CHANGE BAD ME NO LIKE CHANGE.
Just when the changes are stupid.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 6, 2014)

Screw TVTropes. Too many rules. They'll suspend/ban you over the most ridiculous things. Hell, the site should be renamed "OPINION VS OPINION" considering the majority of the tropes are YMMV (your mileage may vary).

I used to have fun with it though, and honestly still find myself using some of the terms, like Jerkass and Butt Monkey.


----------



## exball (Feb 6, 2014)

caffeinated_wench said:
			
		

> Maybe I'm just being *anal*


heh I'm sorry, I'm three.


----------



## OtterParty (Feb 6, 2014)

The forums: Spergs, bronies, pedophiles, wannabe rapists, bigots and weeaboos. Heavy bent toward fantasy and science fiction. A strictly enforced policy of "no saying mean things to anyone ever" allows all manner of objectively horrible opinions to flourish unchecked. The curse of fatal Bann stalks the pages, waiting to strike people who realize this is a Terrible Idea and try to say something about it. They're actually much better off for this.

The wiki: Bloated like a rotting corpse. Everything is a trope. A hat is a trope. A shirt with an edgy slogan is a trope. A sniper rifle is a trope. A thing that didn't happen is an inverted/averted trope and bears mentioning even though it didn't happen because tropes. Things that aren't defined in the same manner as the original trope are shoehorned into being a trope. Lots of tropes are Japanese names and pop up in non-Japanese works because most of the editors are weeaboos. Anything mildly amusing is a Crowning Moment of Funny. Anything mildly off-putting or disturbing (so, most things if you think about them too much) is now High Octane Nightmare Fuel. Occasional pages for pedophile anime survive to this day, because they're deep and meaningful tales about Artistic Nakama Tsundere Zettai Ryouki Moeblob Shinji You Fucker Spergfest.

The administration: Ha! Ha! Ha ha! Ha!

...Ha!

In conclusion, this is TV Tropes' finest product, and an accurate representation of the community at large. http://www.scribd.com/doc/79226017/Anim ... t-Binds-Us


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 6, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Screw TVTropes. Too many rules. They'll suspend/ban you over the most ridiculous things. Hell, the site should be renamed "OPINION VS OPINION" considering the majority of the tropes are YMMV (your mileage may vary).
> 
> I used to have fun with it though, and honestly still find myself using some of the terms, like Jerkass and Butt Monkey.



Yeah, that's pretty much how I think of the site. I also hate how you can't be snarky and, you know, make actual jokes.

Also, I thought the term "jerkass" originated from The Simpsons, not TVT. Unless I've been ill-informed that is.


----------



## Springblossom (Feb 6, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> R.A.E.L. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jerkass does come from The Simpsons; it just named a thing on TV Tropes.

Also, speaking of rules, did you know that if someone makes a bad edit, there's a button you can push to basically send them a form letter about why it's a bad edit? I'm honestly surprised that doesn't see more abuse.



			
				Unbovvered said:
			
		

> The forums: Spergs, bronies, pedophiles, wannabe rapists, bigots and weeaboos. Heavy bent toward fantasy and science fiction. A strictly enforced policy of "no saying mean things to anyone ever" allows all manner of objectively horrible opinions to flourish unchecked. The curse of fatal Bann stalks the pages, waiting to strike people who realize this is a Terrible Idea and try to say something about it. They're actually much better off for this.



Ick. I didn't realize it was one of those 'special snowflake' forums, although given the community I guess I could have expected it. Also oh god that MLP thread has over 45,000 posts and is approaching 2,000 pages.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 6, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knew it, but I am legit surprised they didn't mention that.

Also if I were running the site, I'd probably just shut it down. After all, it's pretty much beyond repair thanks to FE and his crusading against ED, SA and everyone else.


----------



## Springblossom (Feb 6, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Knew it, but I am legit surprised they didn't mention that.
> 
> Also if I were running the site, I'd probably just shut it down. After all, it's pretty much beyond repair thanks to FE and his crusading against ED, SA and everyone else.



I thought they only took down the ED page because they were having issues with ED itself 'noticing' them.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 6, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's what I meant, Fast Eddie didn't like it because it was "Making fun of them". Just like Something Awful.

And to be fair, the criticism (and lambashing) those sites gave aren't without merit. Seeing as even _I_ have a hard time trying to properly edit a damn page.


----------



## EI 873 (Feb 6, 2014)

I have to admit I sometimes look at TVTropes to tell me what a movie I watched/book I read was about. The education system has failed me.   

That said, even though I don't look at the forums, or anything under "Fanfic" or "Anime/Manag", I still can't miss all the goddamn special snowflake-ness. I swear the *NO NATTER* warnings get bigger every time I look.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 6, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Also, speaking of rules, did you know that if someone makes a bad edit, there's a button you can push to basically send them a form letter about why it's a bad edit? I'm honestly surprised that doesn't see more abuse.


I've gotten one before. Definition of pretentiousness, right there.



			
				Unbovvered said:
			
		

> The wiki: Bloated like a rotting corpse. Everything is a trope. A hat is a trope. A shirt with an edgy slogan is a trope. A sniper rifle is a trope. A thing that didn't happen is an inverted/averted trope and bears mentioning even though it didn't happen because tropes. Things that aren't defined in the same manner as the original trope are shoehorned into being a trope. Lots of tropes are Japanese names and pop up in non-Japanese works because most of the editors are weeaboos. Anything mildly amusing is a Crowning Moment of Funny. Anything mildly off-putting or disturbing (so, most things if you think about them too much) is now High Octane Nightmare Fuel. Occasional pages for pedophile anime survive to this day, because they're deep and meaningful tales about Artistic Nakama Tsundere Zettai Ryouki Moeblob Shinji You Fucker Spergfest.
> 
> The administration: Ha! Ha! Ha ha! Ha!


You hit the nail on the head. Even as a huge anime fan, this grates me.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 6, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Unbovvered said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think this is the main problem with the site really. Aside from the special snowflake nature of the forums and the "High and mighty" nature of the admins (or rather, admin) that is.

As of late in fact, I've been limiting my time on that site mainly just to edit a few pages and nothing more. And I never have used terms like "Nakama" either, as it and other terms like "Meido" or "Zettai Ryouiki" are nothing but _stupid_ to begin with. Don't even get me started on how pages like Kurt Cobain's (http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Music/KurtCobain) are overshadowed by the shitfest that is MLP: FiM.


----------



## José Mourinho (Feb 6, 2014)

lonesome said:
			
		

> I have to admit I sometimes look at TVTropes to tell me what a movie I watched/book I read was about. The education system has failed me.
> 
> That said, even though I don't look at the forums, or anything under "Fanfic" or "Anime/Manag", I still can't miss all the goddamn special snowflake-ness. I swear the *NO NATTER* warnings get bigger every time I look.



I have to admit that I browse TV Tropes to look for obscure media such as the cartoon "Monster Farm".


----------



## Springblossom (Feb 6, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:
			
		

> lonesome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TV Tropes has actually gotten me into a few things I wouldn't have looked twice at otherwise. Terraria, Dark Souls, FTL: Faster Than Light, Hotline Miami, Baten Kaitos, Final Fantasy XIII, La-Mulana...shit, about half the games I have right now are things I found through TV Tropes, and that's just the vidya I've found.

Now I feel a little guilty for bashing on it earlier.


----------



## Carlson (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm still a regular troper. I just ignore the forums 100%, and I use the trope lists to gain a better understand of some things that go on in the media.


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 7, 2014)

I hate TVTropes for a few reasons.

The incredibly banal and often completely fucking pointless titles for their tropes. Do I need to say more? Argue the point but at the end of the day the reason why you end up clicking on so much shit at first is because they think their 'clever' titles are self explanatory except it's fucking not. They seem to go out of their way to make things as niche as possible. 

The comment wars within individual tropes for pages. Some guy going 'lol how about the time Cloud did that thing' and then some sperg pipes up with 'WELL SEPHIROTH DID IT BETTER'. Obviously not a real example but these comment wars, they're ridiculous and shouldn't be occurring on ARTICLES. Spergy shit like that belongs on talk pages or forums, Jesus Christ it gives me second hand embarrassment.

Listing a trope example and using nothing more than a link to another existing material (again, another reason why people end up so deep in the wiki). It shows no effort and has no value within THAT particular article.

The very meta vibe going on. You're supposed to learn these spergs vernacular and a dictionary worth of terms they've puked up. Fuck that. 

To end, I don't like TVTropes. It's a great concept overencumbered by fail and stupidity.


----------



## Obnoxion (Feb 7, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Alan Pardew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, that's what TVT is good for. I've found some nice (or at least interesting) obscure games I wouldn't have possibly found otherwise. For some reason, the majority of these games is Japanese. Perhaps because it's hard to stumble upon Japanese indie games which aren't Touhou or Cave Story in this part of the internet. Irisu Syndrome, Eversion, Yume Nikki and its derivatives/fangames, Hellsinker and by extension Radio Zonde and Akashicverse, The Stanley Parable (the 2011 Half-Life 2 mod), Save The Date...



			
				A-Stump said:
			
		

> The incredibly banal and often completely fucking pointless titles for their tropes. Do I need to say more?


You need not say more. This is seriously annoying as hell. Though they've fixed some of the titles ("Nakama" -> "True Companions", "Metal Gearing" -> "Parrot Exposition"), many more are still some weeaboo- or obscure-sounding stuff. "HoYay", who the hell would figure out what that means without looking at the article? "Squick", "Dropped a Bridget on Him" etc. are just as obscure, the latter being both an in-joke referencing a trope "Dropped a Bridge on Him" and a Guilty Gear reference (Bridget is a crossdressing character from the GG games). They seriously want to sound witty with their trope titles. Just look at how many pun-oriented pages there are: "Just for Pun", "Incredibly Lame Pun", "A Worldwide Punomenon", "Hurricane of Puns"... But they end up wasting everyone's time and making the wiki unreadable.

And yes, as someone has said before, *a hat is a trope*. And it's called "Nice Hat". Seriously.

These days I mostly come on TVT to - as the front page puts it, - "_celebrate_ fiction" with the Tropers as I read what they've written up on the movie I last watched or the book I last read. They have an eye for minute details, which makes for a somewhat interesting read sometimes. But in the end it's only that - wasting time by learning pointless trivia.

Though their "So You Want To..." series of articles might actually come in handy for someone looking for writing tips. I'll give them that.


----------



## Springblossom (Feb 7, 2014)

Obnoxion said:
			
		

> A-Stump said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ugh, that's true. 

Just to play devil's advocate, though, some of the more obtuse ones would be hard to change to something else while keeping it succinct. For instance, 'Demonic Spiders' are infuriatingly cheap/dangerous/unfair video game enemies. While the term 'Demonic Spiders' certainly isn't intuitive, it would be hard to change that to something more fitting while keeping it reasonably short. 

Some of them are really stupid, though. 'Ho Yay', for instance, you could change to 'Homosexual Subtext' without losing anything other than about half a second of typing.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 7, 2014)

Springblossom said:
			
		

> Some of them are really stupid, though. 'Ho Yay', for instance, you could change to 'Homosexual Subtext' without losing anything other than about half a second of typing.



Or it could just be removed completely. 'Cause I don't think that homoerotic subtexts _can_ be considered a trope.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 7, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Springblossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The is one of the tropes I hate the most. Don't bullshit us, yaoi fangirls. We know you're behind this one and use it to brandish your delusional fantasies.


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 7, 2014)

Demonic spiders can be changed to 'Unusually difficult enemies in video games'. It makes particularly less sense to name the article 'Demonic spiders' when their reference quote has nothing to do with a fucking demonic spider and has more to do with the tropetards trying to be witty again.

Edit: And before anyone says that's too long, take 'Manic Pixie Dream Girl' or 'Cloudcuckoolander' as references to large names. Actually now that I mention it, cloudcuckoolander is something that really draws my ire because tropetards try to shoehorn it in EVERYWHERE, and again, the name doesn't tell you jack shit about the subject matter.


----------



## exball (Feb 7, 2014)

I should become a troper to piss off A-stump.


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 7, 2014)

exball said:
			
		

> I should become a troper to piss off A-stump.



http://nooooooooooooooo.com/


----------



## bradsternum (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Let's be honest here, the site's an _*extremely*_ mixed bag of sensible people and complete and utter retards ( ). But I will have to admit that for a time-waster, it fits the bill quite nicely (this is from first-hand experience).



I'm really tired, and I honestly thought you were talking about the CWCki Forums.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				bradsternum said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know that works too, minus the retards part.


----------



## A-Stump (Feb 8, 2014)

The funny thing is, TVtropes totally had quality control at one point. Then it collapsed under a torrent of tards and the administration couldn't keep up with the sheer amount of rule rewriting and policy changes that needed to occur in order to keep it tip-top. Which is just sad. Especially since tropers are quick to cry persecution and treat the mod teams like shit.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 8, 2014)

A-Stump said:
			
		

> The funny thing is, TVtropes totally had quality control at one point. Then it collapsed under a torrent of tards and the administration couldn't keep up with the sheer amount of rule rewriting and policy changes that needed to occur in order to keep it tip-top. Which is just sad. Especially since tropers are quick to cry persecution and treat the mod teams like shit.



On the other hand, the admins are just a stupid as the users. 

After all, Fast Eddie can't encrypt passwords correctly.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 8, 2014)

Anyone seen "This Troper" videos? They mock the site and all its creepy users with actual examples.
[youtube]GhrWMf4Dm1Y[/youtube]
[youtube]hEJQqUN2buE[/youtube]


----------



## c-no (Feb 8, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Anyone seen "This Troper" videos? They mock the site and all its creepy users with actual examples.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhrWMf4Dm1Y
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hEJQqUN2buE


----------



## Watcher (Feb 8, 2014)

R.A.E.L. said:
			
		

> Anyone seen "This Troper" videos? They mock the site and all its creepy users with actual examples.


It's not so much mocking them as just reading out the posts specific users made on the site, and later the "Troper Tales" part of the site. Which got so much notoriety that TVTropes had to remove because of how creepy it was.


----------



## The Fair Lady (Feb 8, 2014)

Still comes off as mocking to me. They're certainly not dishing out compliments.
[youtube]feFHnIhJtG4[/youtube]


----------



## Batman (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Let's be honest here, the site's an _*extremely*_ mixed bag of sensible people and complete and utter retards ( ). But I will have to admit that for a time-waster, it fits the bill quite nicely (this is from first-hand experience).



The same could be said of any big website. I used to waste tons of time on Wikipedia of all things.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Batman said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've done the same thing. But I think the difference here is that Wiki doesn't have people sperging over things like MLP and Madoka Magica all over the place.

That, and Wikipedia is much more useful when finding out (non-media) info than TVT.


----------



## Watcher (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> I've done the same thing. But I think the difference here is that Wiki doesn't have people sperging over things like MLP and Madoka Magica all over the place.
> 
> That, and Wikipedia is much more useful when finding out (non-media) info than TVT.


Wikipedia also has a lot of rules on content. Like citations and notability. Meaning only things that are relevant and important to people are listed. It's a big reason fanfiction and webcomics, unless they won awards or stuff aren't listed on Wikipedia.

It's a big reason I hate how TVTropes doesn't have a notability sticker. It just lets pointless shit like fanfiction on there, along with people who make videos and reviews. I don't think something like a movie should be held to the same standard as a fanwork.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rules or no, I still say Wikipedia's a lot more "in order" than TV Tropes will ever be. And I agree that fanwork isn't all that noteworthy. Though at the same time, why should the internet (in)famous people like TGWTG and AVGN be given the shaft?


----------



## Watcher (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Rules or no, I still say Wikipedia's a lot more "in order" than TV Tropes will ever be. And I agree that fanwork isn't all that noteworthy. Though at the same time, why should the internet (in)famous people like TGWTG and AVGN be given the shaft?


Well TGWTG and the AVGN are slightly more noteworthy. Moreso because they've won awards and they've made lasting contributions to culture on the internet. But I think there should be rules so the average joe shmoe with a video camera doesn't deserve an article compared to the greats on the site.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 8, 2014)

*Re: TVTropes*



			
				Cuddlebug said:
			
		

> Jewelsmakerguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, so that's what you meant. Makes sense to me.

And just to change the topic slghtly, R.A.E.L. makes a valid point about the "fanservice" tropes (i.e. Panty Shot). They're pretty fucking creepy and I'm honestly glad I've never mentioned them.


----------



## Jewelsmakerguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Not if if this double post's needed. But I found this blog post explaining what's currently wrong with troper-based wikis:

http://blog.brentlaabs.com/2014/02/troping-considered-harmful.html

To be honest, I think the main problem here lies with Fast Eddie himself. He let the site become what it is today after all.


----------



## Springblossom (Feb 10, 2014)

Jewelsmakerguy said:
			
		

> Not if if this double post's needed. But I found this blog post explaining what's currently wrong with troper-based wikis:
> 
> http://blog.brentlaabs.com/2014/02/troping-considered-harmful.html
> 
> To be honest, I think the main problem here lies with Fast Eddie himself. He let the site become what it is today after all.



Okay, . I admit, I had no clue how bad this was. Eeesh, I think I'm done.


----------



## Judge Willow Giovanna (May 22, 2014)

Its a stagnant cesspool in denial.


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Mar 27, 2015)

TV Tropes is a website that catalogs tropes_, _or common patterns in fiction. That seems harmless enough on its own, right? And it is, but it turns out that kind of thing tends to attract autists who use the site as a platform to talk about their strange perversions. 

You see, the site's foremost policy is _there is no such thing as notability, _which means that practically any work can have a page on TV Tropes. _That _means that any sweaty autistic user like Connor Bible or Moleman can use the site as a plug for his or her own work and use it to speak at length about how awesome it is. The second policy, of course, is No Negativity, so basically you can't tell the aforementioned sweaty autistic user that the weird shit they made sucks dick. In a nutshell, there's a disproportionate amount of weird and creepy stuff in the uncharted, sticky bowels of  TV Tropes.








Spoiler: transcript



0:02 "My mom told me that change would be hard... speaking of change?"
0:08 "Nobody Poops? Averted!"
0:12 "Most people probably wouldn't associate insects with erotica."
0:15 "The story was written with the size-changing crowd in mind, but the author believes that it has enough literary merit to stand on its own. Whether those outside the original target audience agree is up in the air."
0:28 "The story is about Bowser Koopa Jr., (or 'BJ'), now fully grown and aged 21, as a gay young man who meets and seduces his new flamedramon roommate Giancarlo "Gian" Rosato, and they become lovers."
0:45 "The webcomic started on December 27, 2010."
0:50 "Pokémon fancomic about Ash getting turned into a Pikachu."
0:54 "Many fans wanted to see June in the nude. The author obliged. Thanks to June's excess body hair (she is a monkey, after all), it wasn't what the fans expected."
1:03 "Your mileage may vary, hubba hubba."
1:06 "Luke, now Luna, goes out looking for real magic and gets a lot more than he bargained for."
1:13 "Art Evolution: Pretty much inevitable for a comic with stories spanning 20 years. Here's a page of a comic from 1991, and here's one from 2010."
1:24 "This page used to contain a ream of stuff about the story and some of the characters, but I'd rather it didn't anymore because I've moved on to other things."
1:31 "Nintendo Acres is about five video game characters living together! Its fans have been known to start similar webcomics!"
1:42 "Aimed at the size-changing crowd, but has enough literary merit for more mainstream appeal."
1:45 "One of Jay Naylor's more story-oriented pornographic comics, _The Fall of Little Red Riding Hood_ began as a Hotter and Sexier take on Little Red Riding Hood. This, as you can imagine, is not meant to be read in public."
1:58 "Loads And Loads Of Characters! 4 main characters, 12 and counting minor ones!"
2:11 "The main character, Jack, is a rabbit who is also the Grim Reaper. Most of the stories involve death or the afterlife in some form. Oh, and fair warning, this comic can get *very* not safe for work at times."
2:18 "This fake webcomic provides examples of..."



Around 2008 the tropers thought it would be a swell idea to create a public space where users could write anecdotes about their own life in relation to tropes (you know, to keep it out of the wiki pages). This section would be called _Troper Tales. _Spoiler alert: it wasn't that great an idea. Tropers basically collectively revealed to the world that they are empty people born without shame. Among other things there were pages and pages and pages and _pages _on things like Brother-Sister Incest, Potty Failure, Porn Stash (one guy boasted that he was extra careful because he didn't want the FBI to find out), the names tropers gave their genitals, Kissing Cousins, and Perverse Sexual Lust. With reluctance Troper Tales was removed in 2012 and banished to a separate wiki that doesn't even work anymore, but it's something that TVT will never really get over. The most profilic of the Troper Tales was Fetish Fuel, where creepy neckbeards raved about how much kids cartoons and 6-year-old animu girls turned them on, which is still running on its own wiki now because I guess showing your powerlevel is an inalienable human right. 

Of course Troper Tales wasn't the _problem_ per se so much as simply a symptom of profound, systemic underlying autism. There is not a square inch of TV Tropes that doesn't have a little tard detritus, but the best places on TVT to observe the wild autist in its natural habitat are all pages considered subjective (reaction pages, Your Mileage May Vary, Headscratchers, Wild Mass Guessing) and most of all the site's own forums. 

Now the TV Tropes wiki forums—where tropers do their Important Trope Business like pointing out that a page is autistic and then not doing anything about it—and the "forums forums" are pretty segregated. Most of the forum users have long given up on contributing to the wiki in any meaningful way. In essence many of the wiki users see the forum users as the bottom of a seemingly bottomless and feces-filled barrel. 

By the way, for _years_ the only rule of the forums was "don't be a dick". There is absolutely nothing that could go wrong with such specific guidelines. 



Spoiler:  tl;dr forums infodump



The "forums forums" are further segregated into different subforums. Think of the middle of your screen like the Chicago River in Chicago, or the equivalent in your region, whatever. Tropers from the left side rarely go to the right side of the forums and vise versa. Historically the two sides have hated each other (less so now though, the dividing line is less rigid now). Both sides are autistic, but the left side is like a pretentious, stupid asshole with Asperger's, and the right is more like that weird sped kid who runs around shouting random memes like a spastic. In the middle is the Media section, which is slightly less spergy than the other two sections, but not by that much.

The left side has three subforums: On-Topic Conversations—the "real world issues" forum, Writer's Block, and World Building, which no one posts in so it's not worth talking about. On-Topic Conversations and Writer's Block don't overlap that much, but the posters are similar. They are generally really politically correct and a lot less informed or talented than they think they are. OTC is strongly hated by the rest of the forums. Sometimes there is interesting discussion there, but generally the most prominent posters are the people who write the biggest walls of text and run their mouths; the Racism, Women's Issues, and Sexism threads in particular are huge SJW cesspools. TV Tropes is definitely in the Wrong Planet vein of not telling posters what huge douchebags they are, which leads to posts like this. 






There are also a ton of threads that are just long lists of infodumps in lieu of actual discussion, which is either better or worse depending on how you think about it. (Seriously. If you look in, say, the Science Thread, virtually the entire 35-page thread is _JUST THE SAME GUY_ posting articles he found. No back-and forth whatsoever. Only _one person_.)

As for Writer's Block... well, this could basically sum it up for you:






As for the right side, there's practically only two forums people use—Forum Games and Yack Fest, which is like a mix of Off-Topic and Inner Circle on the Kiwi Farms, except with a lot more 15-year-old girls running around, and a touch of Wizardchan in places. There are something like 5 shitposting threads just for different cliques. As Hellblazer once said about Inner Circle, it's a drool-coated ghetto McDonalds ballpit of autism. There's not much else to say except that until last year there used to be a sex thread called the Nunnery until someone (very understandably) thought it was creepy and reported it to Google, and Google was threatening the site owner's ad money so he nuked it immediately, and most of the posts aren't archived so unfortunately I can't show you anything. 




from "Odd confessions"



So yeah, if you find any bizarre cringeworthy crap from weird spergs on the wiki or the forums, you know where to go.


----------



## Watcher (Mar 27, 2015)

There have been like 3 TV Tropes threads

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tvtropes-for-real-people.3045/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/deagle-nation-tvtropes-page.8109/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/mysteriousmrenters-tvtropes-page.8460/

Contrary to the title. The first one actually is more or less a general TV Tropes thread. Although it's not in lolcow it's in offtopic.

Which is where it really needs to be in my opinion. The site isn't really a lolcow only the fanbase is. And the fanbase really comes from other fanbases. The only one that's really worth documenting that's TV Tropes specific is This Troper. And that already has it's own video series. (and has been moved to it's own wiki because it was removed from the site).


----------



## plautistic (Mar 29, 2015)

Philosophy Zombie said:


> On-Topic Conversations and Writer's Block don't overlap that much, but the posters are similar. They are generally really politically correct and a lot less informed or talented than they think they are.



I don't know if anyone caught it, because this thread has existed since before his rise to kiwi fame, but @Unbovvered's link, _Anime is the Tie that Binds Us_, includes something from none other than @Connor, from the Writer's Block section.





Maybe someone in Connor's thread pointed it out, but I stopped reading after the first 50 pages. A pregnant prefiguration no matter how you slice it.


----------



## José Mourinho (Mar 29, 2015)

Sorry if someone posted this before (can't find it), but here's a spergtastic review since this thread is bumped. Enjoy! 

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/review_comments.php?id=991


----------



## Philosophy Zombie (Mar 29, 2015)

There's also a thread in Lolcow General now. https://kiwifarms.net/threads/tv-tropes-general.8618/ 



Alan Pardew said:


> Sorry if someone posted this before (can't find it), but here's a spergtastic review since this thread is bumped. Enjoy!
> 
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/review_comments.php?id=991



The author's user page is hilarious. 




oh boy oh boy!




[citation needed] [citation needed] [citation needed]




sure you are...




uhh okay (why do tropers think they should be proud of being perverts and advertise this to strangers?)




yeeeaaah you're an asshole




tmi dude




i don't really wanna know how 




/philosopher
/hated Mice and Men because it wasn't actiony enough 
wanna take that back man?




you act like being willing to hit a woman is something we should be impressed by


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Jul 22, 2015)

It's replaced Wikipedia as the site I go on to learn 'bout stuff.


----------



## weirdMcGee (Apr 13, 2017)

is this mic on?


----------



## From The Uncanny Valley (Apr 14, 2017)

weirdMcGee said:


> is this mic on?



No.


----------

